# ASK: 811 SD picture jumps



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

The picture from my 811 "jumps" vertically about 1/4 inch every minute or so when watching SD channels. It only happens on SD channels, and is particularly noticeable on channels like CNBC and CNN that have a banner at the bottom. This problem happens with component, composite, and s-video inputs.

The only other post I have seen with this problem is over on Satellite Guys; it appears it never got resolved:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=31254

The problem does not happen when watching DVDs on my system or when viewing Dish's on-screen guide or configuration menus. The problem does not occur with HD channels.

Is anyone else seeing this problem? I have reported it to Dish via tech support and they have promised fixes in each of the 281/282/283/284 releases but the problem still remains.

Jason, is this something you could raise with the technical team?

Thanks.


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

I have not seen this problem at all with my 811, and I've used it for both a 40" WS (via DVI) and a 27" SD TV (via rca cables). The first thing I'd look at is your TV, or connections from your 811 to your TV. And of course just because I have never seen this doesn't mean it isn't your 811, it's just that it is un likely, but still possible. 

Good luck


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

I should have included my TV type in the original post. For the record, it is a Pioneer Elite Pro 510-HD (53" widescreen).

Thanks for the suggestions. I have swapped out all cables and tried all the different input combinations on the TV. The problem still persists.

As a final test I hooked up an old Dish Network 4900 standard definition receiver - no problems with vertical jumping. This is what finally convinced me that the problem is 811 related.


----------



## c_caz (Jul 15, 2003)

I see the same issue and have a Elite Pro 530HD. Did not see it with a previous 3900?

I called DISH and they spun it as something that will be fixed in a future soft update. I wasn't mad enough to demand they change the box though.

How often do you see this, it's not all the time for me. I think it is more often after long periods between a reboot.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

I see it all the time on SD channels. Doesn't matter how long it's been since a reboot. On some channels it is barely noticeable...the real test is CNBC - that's where it's most obvious - especially if you focus on the stock index "bugs" on the right side of the screen


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

LG811User said:


> It only happens on SD channels


It DOES happen on HD channels, too, but it is much harder to see. The problem can also be seen as a momentary freeze in the video.

I'm on my 2nd receiver because of this problem. This receiver doesn't do it quite as often, but it still does it. I haven't called Dish tech support yet. I just haven't had the time....

I'm one of the posters over on Satellite Guys, but I thought I should get my problem documented here as well.

Mike J


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Also, this is definitely a problem with the 811, not a cabling or TV problem. It problem can bee seen on all outputs: DVI, Component, Composite, S-Video. 

A good way to demonstrate it is to input a convergence pattern (a grid of squares) into one of the external inputs on the 811 (from a test generator or DVD). Tune to the external input. Press the browse button to bring up the on-screen banner information. Watch the convergence pattern. You will see it jump or jiggle BEHIND the on-screen banner info. 

To me it looks like a problem with the video scaler in the 811. 

Mike J


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

LG811User said:


> The picture from my 811 "jumps" vertically about 1/4 inch every minute or so when watching SD channels...Jason, is this something you could raise with the technical team?


Sorry, I have been traveling. Yes I can ask, but I anticipate a lot of questions concerning the conditions surrounding the issue. You can PM the answers to me to keep them out of the open forum. Questions I anticipate; your 811 Receiver ID number, Software Version, Boot strap version, Processor ID number, what channels you most frequently see the occurrence on, what type of output your using while the issue is occurring, is there a sequence of events leading to the issue appearing, etc...

Also include your contact information, name on account, phone number on account, contact name and number.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks Jason, that's great. I'll collect all that information and PM it to you.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

One thing I have found.. The first two people reporting this have a Pioneer. There is a third report from mike. What Type of TV do you have Mike?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I discussed this issue with Echostar. Below is a summation of our discussion.

It is critical to check the terminations. Try replacement cables if you have them.

The AGC of the display could be responsible. You can check if your 811 meets sensitivity ratings for the outputs. You can check the properly terminated outputs of the 811 if you have access to an oscilloscope. To do this you must be versed in the use of an Oscope and in test and terminating procedures. (Performing any tests or measurements on the 811 is at your own risk). With the scope terminated with a 75 ohm load...on Component Video (Y should measure ~ 1 volt peak to peak) and (Pr and Pb should measure ~ 0.7 volt peak to peak). If your within tolerance, chances are the display is having troubles properly adjusting the AGC. To compensate try attenuating your connection to the display. For instance temporarily Y (T) off the connector to another input. On Component Video (YPrPb), Y/(T) off to another source input. On Composite Video (RCA), Y/(T) off to another source like a VCR. See if this stops the jumping. 

Echostar is contacting Pioneer for more information and a permanent solution.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

I tried replacement cables and that didn't change anything.

I don't have an oscilloscope so I wasn't able to perform the measurement procedure.

I was able to temporarily T-off the RCA composite video signal to another box. When I did this I noticed that the picture on the TV became somewhat darker (indicating some attenuation of the signal I suppose). It didn't, however, stop the jumping.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

LG811User said:


> I tried replacement cables and that didn't change anything.
> 
> I don't have an oscilloscope so I wasn't able to perform the measurement procedure.
> 
> I was able to temporarily T-off the RCA composite video signal to another box. When I did this I noticed that the picture on the TV became somewhat darker (indicating some attenuation of the signal I suppose). It didn't, however, stop the jumping.


Ok, will call to discuss other things to try in morning.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

WeeJavaDude said:


> One thing I have found.. The first two people reporting this have a Pioneer. There is a third report from mike. What Type of TV do you have Mike?


I have a Sony KD-34XBR960 CRT set and I am connected with DVI/HDMI.

It can also see the problem on my bedroom TVs - a Sony KV-20FS100 and KV-13FS100 connected with composite from the same receiver. (I use a video/audio DA.)

I could see this jumping/freezing problem on my old standard def TV, a Sony KV-32XBR250 connected by component at 480i, that I had before the HD set arrived.

I've been reading through this thread again, and there may be two different problems. When my picture jumps, it only moves a single TV line or so. Not a quarter inch. And again, my picture jumps, but my on-screen banners and guide info don't.

Mike J


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm not exactly sure mine jumps a quarter inch. Hard to say exactly, could just be a single TV line or a few lines. On a large screen TV, though, this is very noticeable. And, it doesn't always jump the same amount. Sometimes it jumps up, sometimes down.

Like Mike J, my on-screen banners and guide info DO NOT jump.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I have Avia and I believe my DVD player is hooked up to my 811 componsite inputs. I will try the suggestion somebody had and see if I can see it on my 60" LCD GWII.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Composite and Component Video are isolated from each other. The current recommendation is to isolate the 811 by hooking up it's Composite output into a VCR. Then display the VCR onto your display.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

"The current recommendation is to isolate the 811 by hooking up it's Composite output into a VCR. Then display the VCR onto your display."

That's not exactly what I did for the results I posted in Post #12.

I did the following:
1. Plugged an RCA cable into the composite output of the 811.
2. Plugged this cable into a "Y" splitter.
3. Plugged one output of the splitter into my display.
4. Plugged the other output of the splitter into another device's composite input (I used a Lorex wireless video extender as the other device as I now longer own a VCR)

This resulted in the display being slightly darker but did not fix the jumping. My understanding was that the idea of this test was to attenuate the signal by sending it through a splitter.



It looks like the recommendation in post #17 is asking for the user to take the 811's composite output to a VCR and then using the VCR to generate the signal to the display. Rather than attenuating the signal, I'm guessing the idea here is that the VCR regenerates the signal for the display. I don't have a VCR so I can't test this theory.

If the idea of this theory is indeed to have the VCR regenerate the signal then I could test it by purchasing a powered composite video splitter/regenerator. I'll look into the possibility of doing this.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

LG811User said:


> "The current recommendation is to isolate the 811 by hooking up it's Composite output into a VCR. Then display the VCR onto your display."
> 
> That's not exactly what I did for the results I posted in Post #12.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the confusion LG. Yes the attenuation part was suggestion number one. The current, suggestion number 2 is to run it thru a VCR. Please don't go thru the expense. What I recommend doing is borrowing a VCR from a friend or neighbor. It would be a quick, cheap, and fairly painless test.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for clarifying the confusion.

I had some time today so I thought I'd give suggestion #2 a shot.

I went to the local electronics store and picked up a powered s-video and composite signal splitter/repeater (no worries about the cost - they have a great return policy).

I tried both s-video and composite. One cable from the 811 to the splitter/repeater and then another cable to the display. No luck, the picture still jumps.

The unit I purchased also does composite to s-video conversion so I tried that mode too. Out of the 811 with composite into the splitter/repeater. Out of the splitter/repeater with s-video into the display. Still no luck.

The splitter/repeater goes back to the store tomorrow


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

LG811User said:


> Thanks for clarifying the confusion.
> 
> I had some time today so I thought I'd give suggestion #2 a shot.
> 
> ...


If I understand correctly, the reason a VCR was mention was because it has it's own modulator/tuner. Remember S-Video and Composite are not isolated. And the output voltages are common. Being able to see a major difference in outputs should be noticeable between Composite and Component.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Ah, I understand. That makes sense.

It may take me some time for me to borrow a VCR. Hopefully, in the interim, someone else who is also experiencing this same problem could give it a shot.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I guess I've been through most of this already. Here's how I'm hooked up and what I've tried.

1. My 811's DVI connector feeds my main HDTV. Picture jumps

2. The S-Video connector feeds my S-VHS VCR. VCR feeds the 811 rear panel input 1. The VCR's RF out feeds my RF switcher which feeds my remote TV's (kitchen, garage, etc.) Video fed through the VCR to the TV's fed by RF also have a jumpy picture.

3. The first composite out also feeds my main HDTV. Picture jumps.

4. The second composite out feeds a video/audio DA. One output of the DA feeds my bedroom TV. Picture jumps.

5. The 2nd output of the composite DA feeds a RF Modulator that feeds my remote TVs. And the picture jumps here, too.

Would it be useful to try to capture video of this happening?

Mike J


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

mike_johnson said:


> I guess I've been through most of this already. Here's how I'm hooked up and what I've tried.
> 
> 1. My 811's DVI connector feeds my main HDTV. Picture jumps
> 
> ...


Mike does this only happen with the banner up or at all times? Going to try this tonight on my set.

Answered my own question. No. I did the Avia test and I did notice the convergence screen jump. It does not do it often about once ever minute or so but it does jump. I have not noticed this while watching normal 811 content. This was DVD->composite->811->DVI->TV

I did the same test with DVD direct to TV through component. No Jump.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

OK...Let try to get a handle on this to see how many others are experiencing the issue. Please via the Poll.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Here's something to try,




From: 811 Product Team said:


> *Please try the following. Select menu (6-1-9) and try the other output resolutions (480p, 720p, 1080i). Please take your time and observe accordingly. Did and of these other resolution modes help? If so what mode did it help or not help with?*




Jason


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Mike does this only happen with the banner up or at all times? Going to try this tonight on my set.
> 
> Answered my own question. No. I did the Avia test and I did notice the convergence screen jump. It does not do it often about once ever minute or so but it does jump. I have not noticed this while watching normal 811 content. This was DVD->composite->811->DVI->TV
> 
> I did the same test with DVD direct to TV through component. No Jump.


For me, it happens at all times, but only on the video behind the banner. The banner itself stays perfectly stable. That's why this must be happening inside the 811. Did you observe the banner when you did your test?

Keep a close eye on the video while watching a channel that has a ticker at the bottom. If you saw it with the DVD test, chances are, you'll see it on satellite, too.

One post over on Satellite Guys stated that Dish Tech support is calling this the "studdering video" problem as there is often a slight freeze in the video when it happens.

Mike J


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

mike_johnson said:


> For me, it happens at all times, but only on the video behind the banner. The banner itself stays perfectly stable. That's why this must be happening inside the 811. Did you observe the banner when you did your test?
> 
> Keep a close eye on the video while watching a channel that has a ticker at the bottom. If you saw it with the DVD test, chances are, you'll see it on satellite, too.
> 
> ...


Mike, be careful, there are actually two issues being described in the other threads. The first is the stutter issue, the second is a flickering issue. The logged symptoms are unique to each. Engineering has strong suspicion on what's happening here but we need to follow thru with the given feedback on this issue to try to isolate it on the receivers in this thread.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

> Please try the following. Select menu (6-1-9) and try the other output resolutions (480p, 720p, 1080i). Please take your time and observe accordingly. Did and of these other resolution modes help? If so what mode did it help or not help with?


My HDTV is not 720p capable. I tried both 480p and 1080i and saw the problem with both sources.

I don't want to confuse the issue any further but I will add one more observation - with S-video or composite ouputs it looks more like "jumping", with component outputs (at either 480p or 1080i) it looks more like "flickering" or "shaking". Actually "shuddering" would probably be more appropriate...the picture doesn't go off and then on like "flickering" would describe...it just wobbles a little.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

LG811User said:


> My HDTV is not 720p capable. I tried both 480p and 1080i and saw the problem with both sources.
> 
> I don't want to confuse the issue any further but I will add one more observation - with S-video or composite ouputs it looks more like "jumping", with component outputs (at either 480p or 1080i) it looks more like "flickering" or "shaking".


OK thanks, will pass on your info.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

mike_johnson said:


> I guess I've been through most of this already. Here's how I'm hooked up and what I've tried.
> 
> 1. My 811's DVI connector feeds my main HDTV. Picture jumps
> 
> ...


I think having video of this happening would be most useful if it's not too much trouble. That way we could all confirm whether or not we are seeing the same behavior and it would remove some of the subjectivity/ambiguity involved with trying to describe the behavior. It might also help the Dish engineers.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

I tried one more test. I hooked the 811 directly to a sharp 27" TV via composite outputs. I saw the same problem with the picture jumping.

To me, this removes the Pioneer/811 interaction from being the root of the problem.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

LG811User said:


> I think having video of this happening would be most useful if it's not too much trouble. That way we could all confirm whether or not we are seeing the same behavior and it would remove some of the subjectivity/ambiguity involved with trying to describe the behavior. It might also help the Dish engineers.


Not as easy as it sounds, especially if your TV is a CRT. Consider CCD, frame rates, capture rates, resolutions, etc. Point a camcorder at a CRT TV screen and watch it the horizontal lines, of course it is possible that you may have a lot better camcorder than I.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Not as easy as it sounds, especially if your TV is a CRT. Consider CCD, frame rates, capture rates, resolutions, etc. Point a camcorder at a CRT TV screen and watch it the horizontal lines, of course it is possible that you may have a lot better camcorder than I.


I'll see if I can get something captured over the weekend...Is that something I can post here?

I did try the other 811 video output settings, but I could see the jump in the video on all settings.

I've also made the same observation that on composite, it looks like the video shifts up or down a line or two when this happens, while on DVI it sometimes looks like a studder in the video, or like it moves up or down a line or two or more.....

To me this looks like the scaler in the 811 isn't locking to the video correctly. It is especially bad if I view a noisy video source, like a weak over-the-air channel. I would expect the 811 to have trouble with a noisy source, but it seems it has trouble with clean ones, too.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I noticed a odd thing tonight.. I was watching some of the charlie chat reply and I say what looked like the same jump I noticed with the Cross hatch test. It might be the content or it could be the 811. Hard to tell. This was SD ofcourse and I have mine hooked to DVI at 1080i.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I noticed a odd thing tonight.. I was watching some of the charlie chat reply and I say what looked like the same jump I noticed with the Cross hatch test. It might be the content or it could be the 811. Hard to tell. This was SD ofcourse and I have mine hooked to DVI at 1080i.


WJD, are you saying you saw it happen on one of your DVR's? Like your 721 or 921?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> WJD, are you saying you saw it happen on one of your DVR's? Like your 721 or 921?


Nope.. The replay was on 101. I was watching it live. Would be interesting if you could watch the replay and see if you see it. It might be content based or actually in the content. Hard to tell.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Nope.. The replay was on 101. I was watching it live. Would be interesting if you could watch the replay and see if you see it. It might be content based or actually in the content. Hard to tell.


It's on again at 6pm tonight CST. I will do my best to be here to watch. I will even send my wife to the other TV as I am using the 811 and distributing to more than one HDTV.

But realistically, there is a chance this is like the issue with DLP Displays with DLP's suffering from "Rainbow Effect". Some people are just more sensitive and in tune than others. Some people can easily spot DLP rainbows others can't. I for one can, I can even see a bit of Rainbow in Plasma.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> It's on again at 6pm tonight CST. I will do my best to be here to watch. I will even send my wife to the other TV as I am using the 811 and distributing to more than one HDTV.
> 
> But realistically, there is a chance this is like the issue with DLP Displays with DLP's suffering from "Rainbow Effect". Some people are just more sensitive and in tune than others. Some people can easily spot DLP rainbows others can't. I for one can, I can even see a bit of Rainbow in Plasma.


I am definitely more a tune to it for sure. I am very PQ sensitive based on other people I have been next too watching the same program. However, I did not notice this until I did the Cross Hatch test and I have only seen it on CC so far and I know the PQ and content quality is not that good. It would not suprise me that what I am seeing is in the content. I saw it during the horse segment.

I will tape it with my 921 tonight and see if it is in the stream


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Though I'm not sure how good of an example CC is since the PQ of the chat has always sucked. It's like they use old VHS handicams to film it.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Ok I watched the Chat. PQ was average even when I switched to stretch mode.

I went a little further to do this test. I watched in HD on My Hitachi LCD and on My Philips Plasma. Also in SD off S-Video on a 19" CRT monitor I hooked up to the HTPC I have attached to the 811. Absolutely no jumping on the LCD. My wife was in the bedroom watching the Plasma and she said there was 2 hiccups during the dishcafe scene. But that was it. The SD feed was also the cleanest PQ of course due to type and size. But I saw nothing to make me thing there was an issue on with my unit. I do not doubt anyone that says they have this issue. I am only trying to narrow down conditions etc.

I used a camera instead of the capture card.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> Though I'm not sure how good of an example CC is since the PQ of the chat has always sucked. It's like they use old VHS handicams to film it.


Fully agree I was hesitent to even mention it. I do have it recorded on the 921 so I will take a quick look when I get the chance.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I finally had some time today to take a shot at getting this "jumpy video" documented visually. I used my Canon A70 digital camera to capture these movies at 640x480 at 15 fps. They have been edited and compressed with 3ivx to keep the size down for the web They should play with Quicktime 6. You can get the 3ivx plug in for free from 3ivx if you need it for your platform.

I'm posting two versions - a 640x480 6Mb version and a smaller 320x240 3 Mb version. The 640 version is much easier to see, but it can be seen on the 320 if you look close. (You will probably have to watch it a few times.)

What you will see: First, I ran a convergence test pattern into a rear panel input. I put up the OSD on the 811 so you can clearly see the OSD is stable. On my SD monitor, the video will move down and then up, On my HD set, the video jitters up and down momentarily. Because I can only shoot at 15fps, it's hard to see on the movie. I then repeated the same tests using live video from CNN.

Hopefully these will be of some use in trying to track this problem down.

Mike J


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

mike_johnson said:


> I finally had some time today to take a shot at getting this "jumpy video" documented visually. I used my Canon A70 digital camera to capture these movies at 640x480 at 15 fps. They have been edited and compressed with 3ivx to keep the size down for the web They should play with Quicktime 6. You can get the 3ivx plug in for free from 3ivx if you need it for your platform.
> 
> I'm posting two versions - a 640x480 6Mb version and a smaller 320x240 3 Mb version. The 640 version is much easier to see, but it can be seen on the 320 if you look close. (You will probably have to watch it a few times.)
> 
> ...


Mike,

This is exactly what I saw when I did the test and the CNN portion was similar to what I saw on CC. Nice effot and good video. A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Yep, the video shows the problem perfectly. Thanks, Mike!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

mike_johnson said:


> What you will see: First, I ran a convergence test pattern into a rear panel input. I put up the OSD on the 811 so you can clearly see the OSD is stable. On my SD monitor, the video will move down and then up, On my HD set, the video jitters up and down momentarily. Because I can only shoot at 15fps, it's hard to see on the movie. I then repeated the same tests using live video from CNN.
> 
> Hopefully these will be of some use in trying to track this problem down.


Very nicely done Mike. I really didn't believe that an average camera would handle the frame rate, but it did great.

Just to let you know I have sent your 640 video to the team for review. Will let you know as soon as I hear something.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks! I never thought I'd need that "movie" feature on my still camera. It did actually work pretty well. When I shot it, it looked like the camera adjusted the frame rate to match the CRT. I should read the book........


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

mike_johnson said:


> Thanks! I never thought I'd need that "movie" feature on my still camera. It did actually work pretty well. When I shot it, it looked like the camera adjusted the frame rate to match the CRT. I should read the book........


Mike, I got a response. There are a couple questions for you.

From Dish:

During the clip what output type and resolution was being used? Were you toggling between 480p, 720p, or 1080i when the added text showed "SD" or "HD" in your description? 

Also please note, that the rear panel inputs go through a stage of digitization that would be in addition to a stage of de-interlace if the input content is SD even if that content is later going out either the SD or HD outputs.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Mike, I got a response. There are a couple questions for you.
> 
> From Dish:
> 
> During the clip what output type and resolution was being used? Were you toggling between 480p, 720p, or 1080i when the added text showed "SD" or "HD" in your description?


The clips that were marked as SD were taken off-screen from a 13-inch Sony NTSC monitor using the composite video out of the 811.

The clips marked HD were taken off-screen from my Sony 34-inch HD television using the 811's DVI output set to 1080i. (I have tried setting the HD output to the other settings as suggested, but I found this makes no difference. My TV is 1080i native so I leave the 811 set for 1080i.)

Also, on the clips that I shot, when the video "jumps up or down" on the SD output, a "twitch" occurs at the same time on the HD output.


Jason Nipp said:


> Also please note, that the rear panel inputs go through a stage of digitization that would be in addition to a stage of de-interlace if the input content is SD even if that content is later going out either the SD or HD outputs.


I am fully aware of this and I believe this may be where the problem is. I wanted to demonstrate that it doesn't matter if it is back panel video or live satellite video, the problem happens all the time.
Mike J


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> Fully agree I was hesitent to even mention it. I do have it recorded on the 921 so I will take a quick look when I get the chance.


Just to close the loop. I did not see the jumps on the 921.


----------



## RFlatt (Jan 30, 2005)

We just got two 811's and have the jumps.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

RFlatt, welcome to DBSTalk! Sorry to hear you have having the same issue I am. I was hoping we might have had an update from Dish, now that they have seen the video. Hopefully we will soon.

Again, welcome aboard!

Mike J


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

mike_johnson said:


> RFlatt, welcome to DBSTalk! Sorry to hear you have having the same issue I am. I was hoping we might have had an update from Dish, now that they have seen the video. Hopefully we will soon.
> 
> Again, welcome aboard!
> 
> Mike J


I realize I'm a late player but I too, have recently noticed this bug. In fact, I was oblivious of the vertical up & down. What caught my eye was the banner crawl on the bottom of the news channels momentarily freezing (studdering?). Upon closer inspection I noticed that the entire picture does indeed sometimes jump up and sometimes down.

I have a Toshiba DLP RPTV connected via Component but I also see it on others sets distributed thru the house via other 811 video outs. If you need any additional details at this late date, just let me know.

The engineers at Dish should be able to duplicate this easily.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks moman. I believe at this point with the video the Dish Engineers have what they need. We will post if any additional information is needed.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

I originally voted no in the poll becuase I never tried to look for this bug, but I do see it on my 811. It's not too obvious but it's def. there and it happens on SD and OTA for me. We watch Weather+ alot from our local NBC aff. in the mornings for weather and traffic and you can see it since there is static text on the bottom of the screen. I see it on CNN etc as well.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Jason,

Have you ever heard anything more on this issue? Any confirmation or thoughts from Dish on what might be causing this?

Thanks,
Mike J


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

mike_johnson said:


> Jason,
> 
> Have you ever heard anything more on this issue? Any confirmation or thoughts from Dish on what might be causing this?
> 
> ...


Sorry Mike, I have been very involved in some projects at work. In fact I am still on the road as I type this. Last I spoke with the team it sounded like we would see the fix for this soon. I do not know when, I suspect this may be the addition that delayed P285 but that is just an unsubstanciated opinion. I will try to call for an update tomorrow.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

I just received P285 on my 811 and the "jumpy video" problem is still there.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

LG811User said:


> I just received P285 on my 811 and the "jumpy video" problem is still there.


Please check your private messages.


----------



## brycekholt (Mar 21, 2005)

Mike and Jason.
I got my 811 last september and for the first month I had it it jumped at least three times a day. I'm using a 30 inch CRT philips HDTV I got from Costco two years ago. I called dish support in November and they had me check all my responders and asked me also if I had all my cable connections tight. Feeling stupid that I hadn't done that already, I hung up the phone and it did just that and It went away! Well the same issue came back about ten days ago so I re-tightened all my cables and it was still there! The only way I can get it to go away is to manually reset my receiver, but I have to do that at least twice a day. Any advice on what to do. I'm still at P284 and haven't been lucky to get P285 yet. Hopefully you can pass that info along. 

Thanks again, 

Bryce
Twin Falls, ID

PS. Ive seen around the net that twin falls has been up linked to dish for local channels on 148 west on 2-16-2005. Any Ideas when we will actually get them?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

brycekholt said:


> Mike and Jason.
> I got my 811 last september and for the first month I had it it jumped at least three times a day. I'm using a 30 inch CRT philips HDTV I got from Costco two years ago. I called dish support in November and they had me check all my responders and asked me also if I had all my cable connections tight. Feeling stupid that I hadn't done that already, I hung up the phone and it did just that and It went away! Well the same issue came back about ten days ago so I re-tightened all my cables and it was still there! The only way I can get it to go away is to manually reset my receiver, but I have to do that at least twice a day. Any advice on what to do. I'm still at P284 and haven't been lucky to get P285 yet. Hopefully you can pass that info along.
> 
> Thanks again,
> ...


Welcome Bryce, the jumpy video issue is being addressed. In fact the team is in contact with a few end users directly trying to isolate the issue.

I am not positive as to when Twin Falls will go live.


----------

